# all the mice i have



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## oldtyme (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## Kitei (Feb 4, 2013)

What a gorgeous collection <3


----------



## TwitchingWhiskers (Feb 2, 2013)

Beautiful! I love the splash's.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

They are lovely! I love the splashed ones and the blue ones.


----------



## Mc.Macki Mice (Nov 24, 2012)

Quite a lovely collection you got there. I'm jealous .


----------



## Kosmo (Apr 18, 2013)

Love those piebalds.


----------

